#  > Telecomunicações >  > Mikrotik >  >  Rede pública

## RafsQ

Boa tarde,
estou criando uma rede pública,na verdade ela já está criada, quero é melhorar essa rede porque sei que com os aparelhos que estou usando não terei como manter uma qualidade no sinal transmitido conforme o número de acesso aumenta.
Eu uso 4 groove mikrotik em diferentes pontos da praça para garantir cobertura total desta.
Criei um Ap Virtual em cada groove com 3mb de link em cada uma e bloqueios feitos no firewall de cada uma ( porta 80, pornografia e etc)
O meu problema é o seguinte, vamos começar a ter eventos nessa praça principalmente agora em junho e eu gostaria de saber se esse equipamento resiste a mais de 100 acesso por antena ou terei que mudar.
Até o momento o máximo de acesso que tive foi de 25/40 por antena e tudo ficou bem ,mas 

Alguém pode me dar uma dica ?
Alguém me recomenda um aparelho melhor mas não muito caro ? Vi um pessoal debatendo sobre um *intelbras 300 hostspot*, mas nunca usei.

----------


## eduardomazolini

Limita o sinal pra conectar para algo entre -75 ou mais restrito ajusta bem curto o tempo do lease dhcp algo em 5min. Baixa a potência do Groove pra algo entre 12 e 18 pra ficarmos equiparado com os celulares. A gerência do hotspot faz de forma centralizada pra facilitar o roaming.

----------


## RafsQ

> Limita o sinal pra conectar para algo entre -75 ou mais restrito ajusta bem curto o tempo do lease dhcp algo em 5min. Baixa a potência do Groove pra algo entre 12 e 18 pra ficarmos equiparado com os celulares. A gerência do hotspot faz de forma centralizada pra facilitar o roaming.


Eu fiz a gerência por DHCP com renovação a cada 1 min . Devo fazer por hotspot ou continuo no DHCP ??

----------


## eduardomazolini

O hotspot é mais para fazer um splash screen. Uso só com trial habilitado uma figura de propaganda e o botão de continuar que tem o link do trial do exemplo original. 
Procure pelo capsmam pra ajudar a gerenciar os APs de forma centralizada.

----------


## RafsQ

> O hotspot é mais para fazer um splash screen. Uso só com trial habilitado uma figura de propaganda e o botão de continuar que tem o link do trial do exemplo original. 
> Procure pelo capsmam pra ajudar a gerenciar os APs de forma centralizada.


Vou criar a configuração com o hotspot.
Você no caso não recomenta nenhum outro aparelho,esse modelo ai é suficiente?

----------


## eduardomazolini

Perfeito! Ele é siso mas 99% dos celulares são, que eu saiba só galaxy note é mimo. É 2.4 como uns 80%, so iPhone e Samsung S ou A tem 5Ghz.
Ele é caro poderia ter usado wAP ou cAP, agora tem o cAP Lite mas todos com antenas bem menores.
Alguns vão falar de Unifi mas eu não sou a favor, prefiro MT. É questão de gosto por marca.
Quanto ao intelbras é marca mas não recomendo usar vários no mesmo local pois eles não se falam então seria um problema autenticação em cada antena.

----------

